# Questions about H60 installation!!!



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello all,
I just received my Corsair H60 kit, and I'm getting ready to install it.  But before I do, I would appreciate some of your insight with the following:

1) Use pre-applied thermal compound or Artic Silver5? (I read pre-applied is shin-etsu x2/3, supposedly good stuff, not sure)

2) My understanding is that it's pre-filled so I don't need to worry about water levels or air trapped, right?

3) Anything else I should know or be aware of as this is my first water-cooling adventure?

I appreciate the help from you all very much.  I hope this goes well and is a fine replacement for my Zalman CNPS9700 110mm!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 14, 2011)

just bang it on m8, the pre applied TIM is MX-2 or 3 I believe so no need to replace it.

when you first switch your pc on, stay close with a towel handy - JUST IN CASE - although it is unlikely to leak but you never know, an no need to worry about the water level at all.

My recommendation, give the rad a good shake in the relative position you are going to install it - help sort out the small bubbles in there so they won't gurgle around the pump


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, I do feel better now.  I'm going to give it a shot, hopefully nothing breaks and spills out!
I'll be back later with the results of my installation efforts.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2011)

Just plug it in outside the pc if you are that worried. I doubt it will leak I have had a handful of them and all have been good to me. The factory paste on them is fine as well. If there are bubbles in it you won't know till it dies anyway and that's grounds for an rma.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2011)

So installation went well, no problems.  It looks lonely in there without that huge heatsink...

Anyway, I did some preliminary testing.  1090t OC'd to 4GHz @1.416V, 200x20, HT @2000, NB @2800.  Ran prime95 for 2.5 hours, and temps never got above 54C.  That's a huge drop from my run I did with the Zalman cooler where temps got up to 72C, which is when I shut it down. 

Thanks for the help with the installation!  Glad I made the switch


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 15, 2011)

Good job man. Thats an improvement to be proud of.


----------



## freebie (Apr 15, 2011)

i've pre-ordered my h60, can't wait, its released over here today! Looking at those temp reductions i'm hoping to get similar on my q6600.


----------



## nv40pimp (Apr 15, 2011)

For the price and performance of these AIO CPU water coolers I would think almost everyone would have one. When I got my H50 installed it was so much quieter and kept my E8400 around 20c cooler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2011)

freebie said:


> i've pre-ordered my h60, can't wait, its released over here today! Looking at those temp reductions i'm hoping to get similar on my q6600.



I'm sure you'll get some great temp reductions like I did. It's really worth it!  Post back your temps when you get it installed. 



nv40pimp said:


> For the price and performance of these AIO CPU water coolers I would think almost everyone would have one. When I got my H50 installed it was so much quieter and kept my E8400 around 20c cooler



Yeah, you're right. It makes me wonder why I didn't get into this sooner!  It was a good call


----------



## freebie (Apr 18, 2011)

Mine still hasn't come  stupid scan


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 18, 2011)

you got till 5PM for courier delivery, especially if you ordered it Fri


----------



## freebie (Apr 18, 2011)

Ordered it like a month ago. Scans website said they were released 16th April, Just emailed them because there is no news on my order and have been told there out of stock, just awaiting a reply for when there actually coming in.

Bad times!


----------



## freebie (Apr 18, 2011)

Well have spoken to Scan. It's not good news, Corsair haven't delivered them yet. Guy couldn't give me a definite date, he reckons around the 25th April. Bad Times  don't wanna wait. 

Oooo just had a look on there website, status has now changed from "Due since 16th April" to "Due 21st April"


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2011)

freebie said:


> Well have spoken to Scan. It's not good news, Corsair haven't delivered them yet. Guy couldn't give me a definite date, he reckons around the 25th April. Bad Times  don't wanna wait.
> 
> Oooo just had a look on there website, status has now changed from "Due since 16th April" to "Due 21st April"



Man, I'd be going crazy waiting around for my cooler.  Hope it comes in soon!!


----------



## freebie (Apr 28, 2011)

Well after a long wait, its finally here!
However, cancelled order with Scan, and ordered from OverClockers, who had them, and had delivered today (ordered yesterday) for only £1 more.

Will show pics when done!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 28, 2011)

freebie said:


> and had delivered today (ordered yesterday) for only £1 more.



man they seen you coming a mile away, ripped you right off!!!!!


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> man they seen you coming a mile away, ripped you right off!!!!!



LOL, definitely but i was fed up of waiting, looks gorgeous now.


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

Still waiting for my temps to settle though at min.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

That's looking good freebie!  I'm going to try to snap a pick of mine tonight and post it too. 

My idle temps aren't terribly low, but did you notice a big drop in temps under load?


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

Haven't had chance to play with it much yet to be honest, i'm getting about 54 during normal use to be honest and thats back at stocks at the minute, looking forward to seeing your pics though.


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> Haven't had chance to play with it much yet to be honest, i'm getting about 54 during normal use to be honest and thats back at stocks at the minute, looking forward to seeing your pics though.



What is " Normal use " ? 54c might be ok if your normal use is 50% CPU usage . It looks nice and all . I just question the small tubing they are using on them why not use 1/2" tubing on them ? Oh well .


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

trickson said:


> What is " Normal use " ?



Just like internet browsing and playing music, maybe moving some files around. Everything apart from when i'm photo editing or gaming i suppose.


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> Just like internet browsing and playing music, maybe moving some files around. Everything apart from when i'm photo editing or gaming i suppose.



Hmm. Seems a bit high for that cooler then . What are you full load temps ?


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

see thats my issue...

if i use prime 95 after about 5 mins at 100% load it hits about 95 degrees C. Which is ridiculous, and might I add that this is at stock at the min but the second i stop prime 95 it goes back down to about 44c again. I know its on tight as well, and used pre-applied thermal paste as its meant to be decent stuff. 

Heres a screenshot from coretemp. this is about 5 min after running prime 95, and core temp flashing up overheat protection at 95c. 

Then ending the program and temps dropping instantly.


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> see thats my issue...
> 
> if i use prime 95 after about 5 mins at 100% load it hits about 95 degrees C. Which is ridiculous, and might I add that this is at stock at the min but the second i stop prime 95 it goes back down to about 44c again. I know its on tight as well, and used pre-applied thermal paste as its meant to be decent stuff.
> 
> ...



WOW that does suck . Have you tried adding one more fan onto the RAD ? I do not know what to do for you . They are supposed to be quite nice setup's Though I have not tried any of them . Maybe take the thermal paste off and reapply some good stuff ?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2011)

looks like that cooler is on crooked to me, no real reason two cores should be some 20 degrees cooler.


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

its meant to be ok thermal paste but i might re apply some "Akasa hi-spec 450" got some lying around, and i think i will get a second fan at some point yeah. gonna have too. Plays portal 2 ok though and black ops as long as i have all my case fans on full. little bit disappointed. I'm determined to get my stable temps though... ...somehow????


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> its meant to be ok thermal paste but i might re apply some "Akasa hi-spec 450" got some lying around, and i think i will get a second fan at some point yeah. gonna have too. Plays portal 2 ok though and black ops as long as i have all my case fans on full. little bit disappointed. I'm determined to get my stable temps though... ...somehow????



I would take it off reapply thermal past and make sure that you have seated the WB on evenly and not too tight . Give this a try first then get back to us on it .


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> looks like that cooler is on crooked to me, no real reason two cores should be some 20 degrees cooler.



I thought the same, checked about 15 times now, but its on solid and tight.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

you did connect the pump up didn't you?

do you have a pump speed reading? 700-1400 rpm region


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> I thought the same, checked about 15 times now, but its on solid and tight.



You may have it on too tight and crooked . You may not see this now but try what I said and see this time take it slow and be careful and meticulous .

And Yes please check this as well . 



2DividedbyZero said:


> you did connect the pump up didn't you?
> 
> do you have a pump speed reading?



Sounds like it is not running at all .


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> you did connect the pump up didn't you?



 lol i definitely have, and believe me thats been checked a few times as well.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> lol i definitely have, and believe me thats been checked a few times as well.



speed?


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> lol i definitely have, and believe me thats been checked a few times as well.



If it has some kind of speed control make sure it is running at the MAX !


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

how do i get a reading from the pump?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

BIOS for one

everest

aida


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

ok just double checked it is connected, but how do i know its working for sure?

installing everest now.


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

Were is the pump hooked up to ? If it is the MB then go into the BIOS and see just how fast it is running if it is too slow ( Not the Max ) then adjust the Bios setting to make the thing run full on max !


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

its like reading a fan speed off the header its connected to


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

rebooting to check now. thanks guys.


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> rebooting to check now. thanks guys.



Man long boot time .


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

shhh he's back, act casual...


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> shhh he's back



ok ...


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> looks like that cooler is on crooked to me, no real reason two cores should be some 20 degrees cooler.



Agreed and temps are backing this up. Take that thing off and remount it.


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

lol, i'm back and double checked everything as i've done it. 

Ok, pump seems to be running (i think )

picture of bios...

CPU Fan is the fan on radiator, chassis fan 2 is the header the pump is connected too.








Will reseat waterblock tomorrow night.

Just to throw a question out there, would my temps be this bad if i had put fan wrong way round on the radiator?


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> Just to throw a question out there, would my temps be this bad if i had put fan wrong way round on the radiator?



No. I would suggest not using your computer until the cooler is properly mounted.


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> lol, i'm back and double checked everything as i've done it.
> 
> Ok, pump seems to be running (i think )
> 
> ...


No they would not be this bad . You need to do this now not later . you have to !


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

pump speed 4326rpm, is that high? looks high, i think my H70 is 1440


----------



## Sinzia (May 4, 2011)

I've noticed that sometimes with my H50 that it can be kinda picky on how its mounted (Ive used it in a few builds)

Remount it, and I'm positive your problem will go away.


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

ok switching off for now then, my tim clean is at work, will pick it up and do this as soon as i get home from work tomorrow then. Thanks for all your help. Will update as soon as i have reseated. One last question as i'm doubting all my knowledge at the minute..

line of thermal compound down the middle and let heatsink spread it out?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> line of thermal compound down the middle and let heatsink spread it out?



yup


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> pump speed 4326rpm, is that high? looks high, i think my H70 is 1440



I'm not sure if its high or not lol



Sinzia said:


> I've noticed that sometimes with my H50 that it can be kinda picky on how its mounted (Ive used it in a few builds)
> 
> Remount it, and I'm positive your problem will go away.



Thanks i've got everything crossed.


----------



## Sinzia (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> ok switching off for now then, my tim clean is at work, will pick it up and do this as soon as i get home from work tomorrow then. Thanks for all your help. Will update as soon as i have reseated. One last question as i'm doubting all my knowledge at the minute..
> 
> line of thermal compound down the middle and let heatsink spread it out?



Pea sized drop in the middle and let the cooler spread it.

The line method can get too much on the sides and ooze out over the edge of the IHS on the cpu.


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> line of thermal compound down the middle and let heatsink spread it out?





2DividedbyZero said:


> yup



yay got one thing right!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

That's pretty crazy.  When I installed my H60 and ran prime95, I only hit 54C after about 2.5 hours, and that was overclocked.  Is your fan even plugged into the mobo?


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

manofthem said:


> That's pretty crazy.  When I installed my H60 and ran prime95, I only hit 54C after about 2.5 hours, and that was overclocked.  Is your fan even plugged into the mobo?



Yeah it definitely is!!! and the pump as other people asked.

Question for you, is the corsair logo facing out on your radiator or facing in?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, you neeeeeeeeeeeeeed to catchhh uppppppp


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> Yeah it definitely is!!! and the pump as other people asked.
> 
> Question for you, is the corsair logo facing out on your radiator or facing in?



rad, you mean fan? have the fan blowing into the rad


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> rad, you mean fan? have the fan blowing into the rad



hmmm, it's blowing air out the back of case at min, will turn that round as well tomorrow. Didn't do a very good job here did I? lol


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

@manofthem, can you look in your BIOS and see what your H60 pump speed is please.

@freebie, is better to have the fan blowing cold air from outside, into the rad, but whichever way you mount the fan and rad, have the fan blowing INTO the rad for best results.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

Looking from the back of my case, the logo is not visible on the fan. The dan is blowing into the case. This is the direction of the fins on the fan: (--->. Make sense?


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> @freebie, is better to have the fan blowing cold air from outside, into the rad, but whichever way you mount the fan and rad, have the fan blowing INTO the rad for best results.





manofthem said:


> Looking from the back of my case, the logo is not visible on the fan. The dan is blowing into the case. This is the direction of the fins on the fan: (--->. Make sense?



Thanks guys. my fan is on wrong way round, will be changing that first thing tomorrow as well.

and i've just found a video now to help me fit it, because i apparently need help lol

http://youtu.be/HO9APx2yKrg?hd=1


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> hmmm, it's blowing air out the back of case at min, will turn that round as well tomorrow. Didn't do a very good job here did I? lol



That is really not the issue here , Minor at best . You can always put a second fan on it and that would fix it for sure . But I have found that no matter what way the fan was put on my rads it mad little to no difference at all , You do not want the fan to blow into the case as that will blow heated air inside and onto your hardware . Just keep the fan blowing out maybe put the fan on so it blows out over the fins . At any rate you need to get the wb refitted and let us know what is going on after you have done this .


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> pump speed 4326rpm, is that high? looks high, i think my H70 is 1440



Just used SpeedFan to get fan speed readings, and this is showing two speeds, 4383 and 1386 which is much closer to you're 1440.


----------



## freebie (May 4, 2011)

trickson said:


> At any rate you need to get the wb refitted and let us know what is going on after you have done this .



Will do.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

trickson said:


> That is really not the issue here , Minor at best . You can always put a second fan on it and that would fix it for sure . But I have found that no matter what way the fan was put on my rads it mad little to no difference at all , You do not want the fan to blow into the case as that will blow heated air inside and onto your hardware . Just keep the fan blowing out maybe put the fan on so it blows out over the fins . At any rate you need to get the wb refitted and let us know what is going on after you have done this .



But don't you want the cool air blowing over the radiator so the heat can escape?  I have my fan blowing in, bringing cooler air in, and then 2 exhaust fans on the top of my case which "should" kick out the hot air...  I figured that would be better than having hot air blowing through the radiator, which would happen if the fan was blowing from inside out.  

or does what I'm thinking not really matter?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

trickson said:


> That is really not the issue here , Minor at best . You can always put a second fan on it and that would fix it for sure . But I have found that no matter what way the fan was put on my rads it mad little to no difference at all , You do not want the fan to blow into the case as that will blow heated air inside and onto your hardware . Just keep the fan blowing out maybe put the fan on so it blows out over the fins . At any rate you need to get the wb refitted and let us know what is going on after you have done this .



BEST RESULTS would be outside to inside, but I have my setup blowing case air over rad going outside. the temps are still good.



@freebie, strange result there showing 2 speeds for your pump, lets hope manofthem comes back with his pump speed to clear your mind.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> BEST RESULTS would be outside to inside, but I have my setup blowing case air over rad going outside. the temps are still good.
> 
> 
> 
> @freebie, strange result there showing 2 speeds for your pump, lets hope manofthem comes back with his pump speed to clear your mind.



Will check pump speeds hang on...


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

See my fans on my RAD's ? they all blow Away from the case this is the best way to have your fans set up IMHO . Blowing that air into the case is just adding heat were heat is not needed JMHO is all .


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

that set up may work, but it sure is ugly


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

Speeds from bios






and setup





from back of case, no logo


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Speeds from bios
> [url]http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/711/img0958q.th.jpg[/URL]
> [IMG=http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/6528/img0956e.th.jpg][/IMG]



a little help here!!!! which one is your pump connected to?


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

Crank Up that CPU fan speed I think that is were you have the Pump connected to right ? if so crank it up to the MAX !


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> a little help here!!!! which one is your pump connected to?



Looks like pump is under Power Fan Speed.  Rad fan is CPU fan


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 4, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Looks like pump is under Power Fan Speed.  Rad fan is CPU fan



cheers dude, so freebie can be cool his pump is ok @ ~4300rpm


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

Reset the WB and put another fan on the rad that should help .


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

trickson said:


> Crank Up that CPU fan speed I think that is were you have the Pump connected to right ? if so crank it up to the MAX !



CPU fan is connected to the rad fan, per Corsair instructions.  The pump is connected to the slot by the RAM; Corsair says Any 3 pin fan header on motherboard.



2DividedbyZero said:


> cheers dude, so freebie can be cool his pump is ok @ ~4300rpm



Yeah my setup works pretty well so far, nice temps.  Freebie needs to turn his fan around looks like


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> that set up may work, but it sure is ugly



I do not recall asking for that but thanks it sure does work great ! My temps do not go above 60c ! That is with my room at 80+ F !


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

trickson said:


> I do not recall asking for that but thanks it sure does work great ! My temps do not go above 60c ! That is with my room at 80+ F !



Dang, 80F in your room?  I'm in FL and I keep my AC low because I can't stand the heat.  But that's impressive with your system.
Edit, realize you're in New Mexico.  Never been there, but I hear it's warm


----------



## trickson (May 4, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Dang, 80F in your room?  I'm in FL and I keep my AC low because I can't stand the heat.  But that's impressive with your system.
> Edit, realize you're in New Mexico.  Never been there, but I hear it's warm



Very warm today 88f in my room now . Just put the front AC unit on .


----------



## freebie (May 5, 2011)

Kind of embarrassed to show my face after what I have found out this evening...

So I followed all advice I was given and have now reseated my cooler and turned the fan around.

First the good news... My temperatures now look like this







Thats after 30 mins with prime 95.

Ridiculous improvement.

___

So here's the embarrassing parts...

Removed the cooler completely, first time i've done this since installing it (have loosened and re tightened couple of times before) and found this...













So good news, my processor can run passively cool, without a heatsink at 50c lol not great to find out. 

The reason why I had to contact...

The one side of the heatsink sitting on edge of these.






Which i'm sure isn't great for them but good news is everything still works.

To get it to actually fit ended up swivelling it around so instead of it being fitted the way the instructions say its now fitted like this, so that its got a slight gap before the components pictured above.








So now stable and cool.

_______

Just wanna say a big thanks to you all for your advice, you've probably saved me from frying my processor. 

Was a little embarrassed to post outcome after my stupid mistake, but wanted to share story.


----------



## Akumos (May 5, 2011)

You'll never forget it though! Nice to hear a good outcome!


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

Keep your eye on those capacitors now. Looks like you damaged them and they can go POP!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 5, 2011)

Agreed, the right one in the picture looks to be the worst. I'd check them once every week or so to make sure none of them are bulging. Glad to hear you got it all sorted out!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 5, 2011)

happy you fixed one problem, not so happy you may have created another 

glad you found the issue though, a lesson for everyone, thats why you come here


----------



## trickson (May 5, 2011)

OH man I hope them Cap's don't go POP ! But glad to hear you have it all fixed .


----------



## freebie (May 5, 2011)

I hoping my caps don't go pop too, think i'd cry after all the stress lol


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

freebie said:


>



The cap on the right is the one you're going to want to watch. It looks pretty bad.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 5, 2011)

Would covering the top of the cap in a tough epoxy help? This isn't the first time I've seen cap clearance issues with the H60. That plus the inconsistent screw size is pretty disappointing. They have some issues they need to sort out with coolit.


----------



## trickson (May 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Would covering the top of the cap in a tough epoxy help? This isn't the first time I've seen cap clearance issues with the H60. That plus the inconsistent screw size is pretty disappointing. They have some issues they need to sort out with coolit.



I am not sure I would do that . What I would do is contact Corsair and tell them that I followed the instructions and this is what happened ! I would be putting them one the spot for this . maybe they can get a new MB for you . If this has been happening a lot then I see this as a corsair fitting the way it is meant to issue .


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> They have some issues they need to sort out with coolit.



CoolIt doesn't make these, Asetek does. CoolIt and Aestek are no longer partners from what I know.


----------



## freebie (May 8, 2011)

trickson said:


> I am not sure I would do that . What I would do is contact Corsair and tell them that I followed the instructions and this is what happened ! I would be putting them one the spot for this . maybe they can get a new MB for you . If this has been happening a lot then I see this as a corsair fitting the way it is meant to issue .



I've emailed corsair to see what they say, i'm not expecting anything though really, be nice outcome if they offered me a board. Although took me ages to find a socket 775 ddr2 with raid mobo.


----------



## trickson (May 8, 2011)

freebie said:


> I've emailed corsair to see what they say, i'm not expecting anything though really, be nice outcome if they offered me a board. Although took me ages to find a socket 775 ddr2 with raid mobo.



I wish you all the luck . I hope they will get you a new MB  .


----------



## OneMoar (May 9, 2011)

ouch you muderifed them caps 
lucky there not to terrible to replace if they do blow 
solid caps can take a lot of physical abuse compared to electrolytic caps  
keep a eye out for leakage if it starts leaking replace it 
replacing a cap is not as hard as it sounds if you have a good iron a can find a suteable replacement cap
ALWAYS use same voltage with the same or HIGHER farad rating 
tbh this is not really crosshairs problem its the fault of bad board layout and user error(always check for clearance before torquing things down  
cheers


----------



## plugmein (Jul 20, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Agreed, the right one in the picture looks to be the worst. I'd check them once every week or so to make sure none of them are bulging. Glad to hear you got it all sorted out!



Might as well go in and try to consolidated the loose ends so you don't have to keep checking back wouldn't you say? If you are like me and running a very sensitive email marketing campaign you would probably want to know your system is safe and secure at all times no? I would love to hear any feedback, but I feel pretty strongly about this.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 20, 2011)

Huh? Consolidate the loose ends? You can't fix a busted cap without replacing it.


----------

